# We had a close call this morning. Time to find new hunting grounds



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Kauzy and i were out on a bow hunt for deer this morning and had to leave early due to an extremely close call. Kauzy and had a nice buck about 100 meters out and slowly started stalking it. We got to within 60 meters and i planted and prepared for the shot. Kauzy was about 4 meters behind me waiting for the release and he all of a sudden freaks out. I look down and see an arrow in the ground about 2-3 feet away from my buddy. Another hunter apparently thought my dog (with orange collar and skid vest on) was a deer and took a shot. Thank god he missed. I exchanged some expletive words with the hunter, who was extremely humbled and apologetic. We packed up and left. Be careful with your pups out in the field


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad you and Kauzy are safe. Stupid. Can you get florencent orange glow in the dark dog hair color for clueless hunters? Even if Kauzy had been a deer. 24" tall? 

Stay safe and warm out there.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad you and Kauzy made it out safely.
Ive never hunted deer on public land. I just don't have faith in the good sense of unknown hunters. Im a person that likes to know who Im in the woods with, and where they are located.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

To be honest it scared the crap out of me cause I was in a full ghillie suit 10 feet in front of the dog. It could have hit me just as easily. I want to find bright blue. Pink and orange dog safe hair dye now (could be the next million dollar idea)

Apparently, the hunter that took the shot was on a chartered hunt and it was his first time hunting. I pulled out my whistle and blew on it the whole time I was leaving, hoping to spoil his thousand dollar trip. When I got back to the lodge, i exchanged words with our hunt master. He agreed to refund me my membership fee this year, as the charter group crossed deep into my area for the day. We joined the club as it is archery only and dog friendly. Rules were broken and lives were threatened. I don't think we'll go back again


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Holy crap. This is my worst nightmare when I'm out hiking with Oquirrh in the West Desert. The guy that shot the arrow sounds like a complete idiot. (Am I allowed to say that? ) Hopefully that was his first and last hunting expedition. Glad you and Kauzy are OK. Stay safe, I plan to meet you 2 one of these days.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

That's terrible and is exactly why mine now have vests for potty at the inlaws as people hunt their land. Of course your vest was ignored. Dummy.

I know of a story where my boss was hunting and a kid came running out that he shot something white but didn't know what. The dad, extremely upset that his kid just ran away from his accident, went in to check it out. Luckily it was a chicken that someone was illegally baiting bear with. But just goes to show people will shoot at anything that moves.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dmak - glad that both of you are safe - once again I only hunt with people I know & trust - on private land that I hope is safe - in my state when deer season is in I stay out of the woods to avoid idiots just like you encountered - hunting is a privilege not something you buy for $1000 dollars - I say screw that club because safety is second to the all mighty BUCK - be safe & careful - there is no protection from fools !


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Holy smokes! With a bright orange skid vest and hunter orange collar!?!? What ever happened to identify, confirm, then shoot? The basic basics were clearly not taught to this guy. Can't imagine the range (...and rage)of emotion you were going through!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So pleased you and Kauzy are alright - wow that was a close call. I think I would have told the other hunter he needs to get his eyes checked.

Surely hunts don't let unexperienced hunters wonder about with a bow/gun on their own, sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

It was definitely an intense few moments. I came very close to hitting guy and cutting his bow string, but restrained myself. I "thought" I was in a safe area on a private parcel. Whenever we check in to hunt that day, we are assigned a clearly marked lot that we are required to stay in while hunting. The charter group did not adhere to the policies at all. Most of the members of the club are long time hunters above reproach whom I trust, but as McCraith said, the club seemed to value the $Buck above the true hunting experience. 

I swear my dog and i are magnets for the abnormal, crazy intense situations. He's been my blessing and my curse.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Friend went hunting with two guys he recently met, during the hunt, my friend was impressed by how fast his new buddies were able to take aim and shoot... Toward the end of the hunt he asked how come they are so fast, turned out they never put the safety on between shots...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Dmak, as a fellow archer, bowhunter and a person who does so with my dogs, I can fully understand your reaction. What I cannot understand is how you didn't knock him out. The guy is an A grade idiot. How can even an inexperienced hunter mistake a V for a Deer. That's just horseshit. More likely he saw an animal he could kill and went for it.

The other issue is that he missed. He shouldn't be allowed to even hunt on a charter with a bow without being able to prove his accuracy. I would have to be 70 or 80 metres away to even worry about missing A target. So he was either close and inaccurate, or he was accurate and took a low percentage shot from a distance too far away.

WTF didn't the hunting guide stop him from taking the shot???


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad you and Kauzy are ok.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

No hate Why are you deer hunting with Bird dogs? 

What place does this?

Deliverence? ;D
lol

who ever took the pull yes a real goof
Glad your safe


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice trophies Rudy. My pup is a pretty good scent tracker and is constantly learning more and more. He's able to follow a blood trail pretty well. Easier post shot work.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Rudy....is that a Matthews? Nice looking bent stick..........


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The Big Boy all upgrades and options is a team Pro Martin" 95 lbs pull off few can even pull ;D

My others Team Hoyt Alphamax 330 fps 

The Spear guns lol Mares 

Can we talk shotguns 8) : and Why?

Make it a better day for at least one


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

95lbs..........Jesus..........I struggle to pull 60 . You must be built like a brick dunny......... (thats a brick outhouse for you Mericans. )


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

lol Oz love your funnies and attitude

trust me in my prime time 270 stones 32 waist 67 V for us Swedes'

Da' Biggen

Uno migo 1?
Mucho Grande  ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mate, judging by the pic..........you can be whoever the **** you want to be in my opinion........


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Ozkar lub ya brother
and I did not date your sister ;D lol

may all your Dreams come true


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Just a slip of a lad Rudy!!! ;D


----------

